# Pulling on leash



## Melissa W (May 29, 2017)

Hello everyone. We adopted a german shepherd mix last year November and she is now about 14 month old. We tried a lot of different methods for leash walking without pulling. We would stop when she pulls and either change directions or back up until the leash is loose and then continue. It's been now about 2 month with everyday training and she just doesn't understand not to pull. It has become really frustrating and we don't even want to walk her anymore. I now bought the Walky Dog bike leash attachment to be able to take her on a bike ride to exercise her. But she of course pulls like crazy. Does anyone have a suggestion how to train to walk nice on the leash and also any tips on taking her on bike rides? I would appreciate any help. Thank you!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

I have a puppy, now 7 months old and 70 lbs, that walks on a leash pretty well most of the time, but still pulls on occasion. When she gets excited to see someone or something she gets down really low and dogs in with all her might! It was becoming too much, and I knew this behavior had to go. My approach was to buy one of those plastic prong collars, and I've got to say the lunging stopped almost instantly once she felt its bite. However, many people have recommended the front attaching dog harness (they go by several names, "Easy Walk" or "No Pull"), and if I has it to so over I probably would have opted for one of these harnesses. Good luck on your training!


----------



## NerdicEclipse (Feb 20, 2017)

I know some people are afraid of them and think they are torture devices (so have never used them or looked into them) but with Minka when that was an issue in the past, we used a prong collar (a Herm Sprenger, not a knock off jagged cheap one). I was also worried about the look. I put it on myself and had a coworker both pop me with it and put his full weight into it steadily and yes, there's pressure, but it's not painful at all and doesn't puncture through the skin. If you introduce the dog properly so it knows that IT controls whether it feels pressure and it learns to turn that pressure off through the prong collar dance, it's very humane, very fast and the dog never experiences pain or discomfort. Tried one of the front attach harnesses, didn't work for her. Head harnesses seem even more cruel and I've seen where they do more damage physically in some cases than both flat buckle and prongs. 

Basically, start with what you're comfortable with and be open to other options if it fails. And it'll take multiple tries before you can call something a failure OR a success. And no matter what tool you use, be sure you research the worst case, best case and how it's properly used so that your dog is as safe as possible at all times.


----------



## Evohog (Jul 18, 2017)

I would second the prong collar. But if you are not familiar with it, please educate yourself before you use it.
There's a lot of good information online. Not sure if it's allowed to mention youtube channels. If you want, feel free to pm me and I can give you some links.
You will be amazed how quick your dog will change.


----------



## Wolfhund (Aug 17, 2017)

I don't think prong collars look like a torture device. When I see one on a dog, I know the owner is serious about training. Head halters look like torture devices IMO.


----------



## SadTales (Jul 20, 2016)

Melissa W said:


> Hello everyone. We adopted a german shepherd mix last year November and she is now about 14 month old. We tried a lot of different methods for leash walking without pulling. We would stop when she pulls and either change directions or back up until the leash is loose and then continue. It's been now about 2 month with everyday training and she just doesn't understand not to pull. It has become really frustrating and we don't even want to walk her anymore. I now bought the Walky Dog bike leash attachment to be able to take her on a bike ride to exercise her. But she of course pulls like crazy. Does anyone have a suggestion how to train to walk nice on the leash and also any tips on taking her on bike rides? I would appreciate any help. Thank you!



Have you ever tried buying the thunder leash no pull? If you are worried and not sure on how to use a prong collar this will minimize her pulling by a HUGE percentage. It will not completely stop it, but you have way more control and comfort, and should be able to train her by using this as an advantage.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Melissa W said:


> Hello everyone. We adopted a german shepherd mix last year November and she is now about 14 month old. We tried a lot of different methods for leash walking without pulling. We would stop when she pulls and either change directions or back up until the leash is loose and then continue. It's been now about 2 month with everyday training and she just doesn't understand not to pull. It has become really frustrating and we don't even want to walk her anymore. I now bought the Walky Dog bike leash attachment to be able to take her on a bike ride to exercise her. But she of course pulls like crazy. Does anyone have a suggestion how to train to walk nice on the leash and also any tips on taking her on bike rides? I would appreciate any help. Thank you!


Try a 40k hike down a highway. Worked for Shadow:grin2:

Seriously though, I used to joke that shepherds had some thing for throttling themselves. Never met one that didn't pull, and the resistance to training varies.
When you change directions don't stop first, and do it before the dog hits the end of the leash. Don't speak, don't jiggle the leash just turn around and go the other way at a fast walk. Works best if you use a 6 or 8 foot leash. 
On a different note, I wouldn't ever exercise a dog by fastening it to a bike. But that's just my opinion.


----------

